# Shar Pei - cold and shaking when inhaling



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

Just after some advice if anyone's reading tonight really. Our (almost) 2 year old Shar Pei dog has been very subdued this evening, off his food etc.

He's now been lying on the floor, and when he's breathing in he's shaking/quivering slightly like he's in pain or discomfort. He also feels much colder than normal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd ring the emergancy vets for advice hun,
Is he eating normally? x


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

He's not finished his dinner like he normally does, no


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

how long has he been of his food??? 

has he eaten anything out the ordinary??? is he a chewer???

i would deffo ring the emergancy vets for advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

John Wolfarth said:


> Just after some advice if anyone's reading tonight really. Our (almost) 2 year old Shar Pei dog has been very subdued this evening, off his food etc.
> 
> He's now been lying on the floor, and when he's breathing in he's shaking/quivering slightly like he's in pain or discomfort. He also feels much colder than normal.
> 
> Any suggestions?


VET GET THE DOG TO THE VET NOW


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how long has he been of his food???
> 
> has he eaten anything out the ordinary??? is he a chewer???
> 
> i would deffo ring the emergancy vets for advice.


Ate breakfast as normal, not changed his diet at all in recent weeks. Not eaten anything he shouldn't have done (as far as we know....)


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> VET GET THE DOG TO THE VET NOW


The wife's ringing them as we speak...


----------



## katosummer (Aug 4, 2008)

it could b signs of possible shar pei fever is its hocks swollen?is its muzzle swollen?keep a close eye and take notes of the symptoms keep him in a queit room and bathe behind the ears take his temp and keep an eye on it if it rises take him to the vet u may want to give him half a asprin to ease the pain hope everythings ok with him and hope this has been a help


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Let us know what he says hun x


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

katosummer said:


> it could b signs of possible shar pei fever is its hocks swollen?is its muzzle swollen?keep a close eye and take notes of the symptoms keep him in a queit room and bathe behind the ears take his temp and keep an eye on it if it rises take him to the vet u may want to give him half a asprin to ease the pain hope everythings ok with him and hope this has been a help


Hocks seem fine to us, although his muzzle does look slightly odd - more wrinkled than normal if that makes sense...


----------



## katosummer (Aug 4, 2008)

John Wolfarth said:


> Hocks seem fine to us, although his muzzle does look slightly odd - more wrinkled than normal if that makes sense...


have you tried touching his muzzle what was his reaction? are his legs swollen?and is he lethargic? what did the vet say?


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

katosummer said:


> have you tried touching his muzzle what was his reaction? are his legs swollen?and is he lethargic? what did the vet say?


His legs/hocks are fine. No abnormal reaction when we touch either his muzzle or his legs. He's deffo lethargic.

Just spoke to the vet. Vet said if he seems relatively comfortable (which he is), and no other symptoms come up or get any worse, then to take him in to the vets in the morning.

That sound about right to you guys?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

John Wolfarth said:


> His legs/hocks are fine. No abnormal reaction when we touch either his muzzle or his legs. He's deffo lethargic.
> 
> Just spoke to the vet. Vet said if he seems relatively comfortable (which he is), and no other symptoms come up or get any worse, then to take him in to the vets in the morning.
> 
> That sound about right to you guys?


only you can tell if hes really bad and needing the vets.


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> only you can tell if hes really bad and needing the vets.


If he stays as he is, then we'll leave it till the morning before taking him up. Was just a bit worried - he's got a delicate stomach (was born with an umbilical hernia as well), but we've learned to spot any related symptoms early so it's not an issue.

It's just that this was so unusual for him, wasn't sure what to do!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

John Wolfarth said:


> If he stays as he is, then we'll leave it till the morning before taking him up. Was just a bit worried - he's got a delicate stomach (was born with an umbilical hernia as well), but we've learned to spot any related symptoms early so it's not an issue.
> 
> It's just that this was so unusual for him, wasn't sure what to do!


awww well im hoping hes just feeling abit under the weatha and will be ok tomorrow 

u will have to post some pics of him in the pet dog gallary


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awww well im hoping hes just feeling abit under the weatha and will be ok tomorrow
> 
> u will have to post some pics of him in the pet dog gallary


Me too! Thanks for the help/advice from everyone - been very helpful and reassuring. I'll be sure to post an update tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

John Wolfarth said:


> Me too! Thanks for the help/advice from everyone - been very helpful and reassuring. I'll be sure to post an update tomorrow...


ty 

good luck, bye


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

Looks like you got good advice from people who know the breed.
Just generally, if a dog looks down, (meaning not well but no emergency symptoms) give eight to twelve hours of observation and ring the vet with the history - last feed (ate it or not) last drinks, last toiletting, symptoms of pain etc. Most vets are happy with enquiries uptil 11.00pm as it means they will not be called out in the early hours except in a real emergency. Half an asprin is a good standby pain killer for dogs, but only give on vets advice unless it is the middle of the night. Always tell your vet what you have given the dog as medication (wormers etc) in the last 48 hours so they can prescribe knowing contra indications..

Hope your dog is better in the morning, and vets anyway so you konw for the future.

Sgurr


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

As you know John, Shar-Peis have sensitive stomachs, my boy sometimes wont eat is food, I think he is fussy to be honest, lol. As the other guys have said I would get him to the vets, he could have caught an infection which is affecting his stomach and may need some antibiotics. 
A couple of months ago Chance went off his food for a week, I tried alsorts to get him to eat, even human food. At the end of it he seemed a happy healthy pei I left is biscuits down (he has Arden Grange) and he eventually ate them and hasnt looked back since. 
TBH I think they can be moody, hehe!
Let us know how he gets on.

Emma


----------



## John Wolfarth (Sep 12, 2008)

Update as promised. Diesel woke me up at 6 this morning eating the rest of his food (this is good, as he normally wants to be fed between 6 and 7 in the morning).

Seemed brighter than last night - not as lethargic and wasn't quivering when inhaling.

Been to the vets, who gave him a good checkover. He's got a slight ear infection (nothing unusual there), and the vet reckoned he had a slight irritation at the back of his throat. Got a course of ear drops to go on top of the cleaning solution we already use, and some antibiotics just as a precaution for his throat. Also got some anti-inflammatorys, which he said to only use if he displays the same symptoms again as last night.

All-in-all, he seems much better today, and we're certainly not concerned any more now we've seen the vet.

A big thanks to everyone who's posted - me and the missus appreciate the help and advice!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Aw glad he is feeling better x


----------



## katosummer (Aug 4, 2008)

glad to hear everythings ok john


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Good to hear Deisel is feeling better!

Sgurr


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Fab news, the inflamtion could definately be causing him not to eat, if hes on a dry mix. Do you have any pictures of him as I love to see peis.

Emma x


----------

